# Fatal error fun...



## Spirited Away (Jun 6, 2007)

After completing Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos and 60% of Frozen Throne without any system freeze ups or crashing, I'm being hit with this error message at random (varies between minutes and hours) when playing Frozen Throne: 










The last crash just happened right at the end of a mission I took forever to do. I didn't think it was going to crash again after such a lengthy period, so I hadn't saved.

This problem seems something Warcraft 3 fans have known about forever, with no real 100% solution. One of the solutions is to add "-opengl" to the command line at the of the thingie that you open Warcraft 3 with...it goes without saying that when I try playing like that I'm seeing the same 'line flashing' problem I have with old 2D games - My 2D game issue must be OpenGL related.

Other than taking out and testing my RAM sticks one by one, has anyone got any bright ideas?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## Al.Ch-666 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi
I have the same problem and I have read your sign. but I didnt undrestand anything
PLz tell me what to do :-(


----------



## dgreatequalizer (Jun 1, 2008)

i had the same problem before. i removed one of my memory modules and it worked. something to do with memory i think.


----------

